# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Dag 1 van gebruik van propecia

## Léon

Hoi allemaal, 

Mede door het lezen van de vele berichten op deze site, de artikelen die ik onlangs heb gelezen en een begripvolle arts heb ik vandaag het recept verkregen om Propecia op te halen.
Ik zal de komende maanden met enige regelmaat mijn bevindingen op deze site achterlaten om op deze mannier anderen mogelijk nuttige informatie te verschaffen. Mijn vrouw, die proffesioneel kapster is, zal het effect met behulp van metingen vastleggen en zal ik de mogelijke neveneffecten zo goed mogelijk omschrijven.
Zelf ben ik redelijk hoopvol gestemt maar verwacht verder geen wonderen. Ik ben benieuwd wat het zal gaan brengen.
Over 14 dagen meer. Eventuele vragen wil graag beantwoorden.
Groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## 2

Nou, vandaag mijn pilletjes opgehaald bij de apotheek, en wat denk je. wil hij me 30 pilletjes meegeven (capsules) gemaakt uit enkele proscar. En wel de vollemep vragen van de 30 propecia. Nadat ik vroeg of hij niet tegen de werkelijk prijs van de proscar wilde leveren omdat ik me wat genept voelde, gaf hij me ineens het originele product. Je wordt ook genaaid waar jezelf bij staat. Tis wat he.

----------


## Danny

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben toevallig vandaag begonnen met finasteride, ook na veel informatie gezocht te hebben. Via de dermatoloog kreeg ik een recept mee en krijg nou proscar 1 mg, dat word gewoon vergoed door de verzekering (als t goed is)&#33; Vandaag eerste pil ingenomen en ben erg benieuwd wat er aankomende weken gaat gebeuren. Hoop niet dat ik eerst zoveel haaruitval krijg zoals ik ook heb gelezen, staat in ieder geval niet bij de bijwerkingen.

Ik ben benieuwd naar andere ervaringen.

Groeten Danny

----------


## Danny

Nou k gebruik t nou 1 week, maar naar mijn idee begint m&#39;n haar alleen maar meer uit te vallen. Merk er weinig van dat t minder word ofzo. Voor de rest weinig bijwerkingen.

----------


## Léon

[FONT=Arial][SIZE=1][COLOR=blue]
Hoi allemaal, 
Nou inmiddels ben ik ruim 3 maanden verder, en wat denk je???
Jawel hoor, het werkt.
De haargroei binnen de bestaande haargrens vertoont nieuwe dikkere zelf wat donkere haren. Nu ongeveer 0,5 a 1cm lang.
Echter op de plaats waar ik het graag wil hebben, in de inhammen, is nog niets waargenomen. Nog even afwachten dus maar.
Dan verder de bijwerkingen, soms wat buikpijn. Iets wat ik nooit eerder had, en wat minder libido. Zoals ze dat zo mooi omschrijven. Maar ik spoor nu wat normaler volgens mijn vrouw, dus die ook weer blij. Dus gewoon doorgaan, tot het volgende verslagje.  :Big Grin:

----------


## pindakaas

Hoi Léon,
Wel grappig dat je dat zegt van die buikpijn....(niet de buikpijn zelf natuurlijk  :Big Grin: ) Toen ik aan de propecia zat, had ik na 3 maanden ook een lichte vorm daarvan. Inmiddels na een jaar propecia, ben ik overgaan op dutasteride waar ik nu zo`n 10 maanden aan zit en totaal niks geen buikpijn/krampen etc. heb :blink: Terwijl je toch zou denken dat dit medicijn een stukkie zwaarder is dan z`n broertje fina... dus ook meerdere/zwaardere bijwerkingen...

(/)zzl pindakaas.

----------


## Smart

> _Originally posted by pindakaas_@05-10-2003, 19:08:05
> * Hoi Léon,
> Wel grappig dat je dat zegt van die buikpijn....(niet de buikpijn zelf natuurlijk ) Toen ik aan de propecia zat, had ik na 3 maanden ook een lichte vorm daarvan. Inmiddels na een jaar propecia, ben ik overgaan op dutasteride waar ik nu zo`n 10 maanden aan zit en totaal niks geen buikpijn/krampen etc. heb :blink: Terwijl je toch zou denken dat dit medicijn een stukkie zwaarder is dan z`n broertje fina... dus ook meerdere/zwaardere bijwerkingen...
> 
> (/)zzl pindakaas.*


 Beste Pindakaas,

Het lijkt me nu zo vreselijk interessant als je ons informeert over je haargroei ook  :Big Grin:  want na 10 maanden duta prikkel je wel mijn nieuwsgierigheid enorm en wellicht ook bij anderen.
Laat het ons aub weten?

Dank en groet,

Smart

----------


## Guest

Hoi Smart, 
Wat betreft m`n duta-gebruik en dat van anderen, is dit allemaal te lezen op het volgende forum http://www.haarweb.nl en dan met name deze link http://www.haarweb.nl/forum/showthread.php...=&threadid=1293
Hier staan echt alle "duta-updates" in van members die het medicijn overwogen hebben. Ook staat er veel info omtrent propecia en alle andere soorten haargroeimiddelen. 
Wie weet zie ik jullie daar nog eens! 

Groetjes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sorry, vergeten m`n naam in te tikken ipv Guest :huh: 

Groetjes pindakaas.  :Wink:  [SIZE=7]

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by pindakaas_@05-10-2003, 19:08:05
> * Hoi Léon,
> Wel grappig dat je dat zegt van die buikpijn....(niet de buikpijn zelf natuurlijk ) Toen ik aan de propecia zat, had ik na 3 maanden ook een lichte vorm daarvan. Inmiddels na een jaar propecia, ben ik overgaan op dutasteride waar ik nu zo`n 10 maanden aan zit en totaal niks geen buikpijn/krampen etc. heb :blink: Terwijl je toch zou denken dat dit medicijn een stukkie zwaarder is dan z`n broertje fina... dus ook meerdere/zwaardere bijwerkingen...
> 
> (/)zzl pindakaas.*


 hoi pindakaas ben nu zelf met duta begonne vraag aan jou kreeg nu erge haaruitval is dat bij jou ook het geval geweest heb eenjaar fina gebruikt had geen uitval meer en heb je nu ook duidelijke verschillen gemerkt omdat je al een jaar gebruikt duta had ik begrepen

hoop nog van je te horen groetjes rene

----------


## pindakaas

Hoi Rene,
Hoelang gebruik je duta&#33;? Het kan weleens voorkomen dat je in een "shedding" beland. D.w.z. dat je uitgegroeide haren allemaal in één keer uitvallen, waardoor het lijkt dat je een mega-uitval hebt. Maar eigenlijk stonden deze haren al op het punt om uit te vallen. (alleen niet allemaal in één keer) En daaruit komen weer allemaal nieuwe haartjes tevoorschijn. Omdat duta controle krijgt over je DHT-niveau, zou het weleens kunnen zijn dat je hier in beland. Overigens kan de "shedding" zich meerdere malen herhalen.

Cya... :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by pindakaas_@08-10-2003, 16:44:29
> * Hoi Rene,
> Hoelang gebruik je duta&#33;? Het kan weleens voorkomen dat je in een "shedding" beland. D.w.z. dat je uitgegroeide haren allemaal in één keer uitvallen, waardoor het lijkt dat je een mega-uitval hebt. Maar eigenlijk stonden deze haren al op het punt om uit te vallen. (alleen niet allemaal in één keer) En daaruit komen weer allemaal nieuwe haartjes tevoorschijn. Omdat duta controle krijgt over je DHT-niveau, zou het weleens kunnen zijn dat je hier in beland. Overigens kan de "shedding" zich meerdere malen herhalen.
> 
> Cya...*


 hoi pindakaas

ik ben er paar week mee bezich maar mega uitval weet je met fina stopte het gelijk maar ik dacht misschien duta beter meer haargroei weet je maar die shedding waar je over had heb jij dat ook gehad en met fina had ik geen uitval meer maar van nw groei dat had ik ook niet hoe is dat bij jou met duta heb jij nw groei gehad of gebruik je het te kort tevens slaap ik zeer slecht nu ik duta gebruik tevens merk ik dat mn borst ook dikker word heb jij daar ook last van of is jou dit bekentik denk dat het supersterk werkt maar ook veel bijwerking ook word ik sneller moe echt doodmoe s middags heb ik nooit gehad herken jij dingen of weet jij meer hoor ik dat graag van je het is moeilijk te stoppen omdat je toch wil blijven proberen anders heb je het gevoel dat het hopeloos is anders toch terug naar fina daar had ik die problemen niet hoop nog van je te horen 

thanks gr rene

----------


## pindakaas

> _Originally posted by Guest+10-10-2003, 22:40:05--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (Guest @ 10-10-2003, 22:40:05)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin--pindakaas_@08-10-2003, 16:44:29
> * Hoi Rene,
> Hoelang gebruik je duta&#33;? Het kan weleens voorkomen dat je in een "shedding" beland. D.w.z. dat je uitgegroeide haren allemaal in één keer uitvallen, waardoor het lijkt dat je een mega-uitval hebt. Maar eigenlijk stonden deze haren al op het punt om uit te vallen. (alleen niet allemaal in één keer) En daaruit komen weer allemaal nieuwe haartjes tevoorschijn. Omdat duta controle krijgt over je DHT-niveau, zou het weleens kunnen zijn dat je hier in beland. Overigens kan de "shedding" zich meerdere malen herhalen.
> 
> Cya...*


hoi pindakaas

ik ben er paar week mee bezich maar mega uitval weet je met fina stopte het gelijk maar ik dacht misschien duta beter meer haargroei weet je maar die shedding waar je over had heb jij dat ook gehad en met fina had ik geen uitval meer maar van nw groei dat had ik ook niet hoe is dat bij jou met duta heb jij nw groei gehad of gebruik je het te kort tevens slaap ik zeer slecht nu ik duta gebruik tevens merk ik dat mn borst ook dikker word heb jij daar ook last van of is jou dit bekentik denk dat het supersterk werkt maar ook veel bijwerking ook word ik sneller moe echt doodmoe s middags heb ik nooit gehad herken jij dingen of weet jij meer hoor ik dat graag van je het is moeilijk te stoppen omdat je toch wil blijven proberen anders heb je het gevoel dat het hopeloos is anders toch terug naar fina daar had ik die problemen niet hoop nog van je te horen 

thanks gr rene [/b][/quote]
Hoi Rene, 
Ik gebruik duta nu zo`n 10,5 maand. Ik heb tot nu toe geen negatieve bijwerkingen gehad (bijv. bitchtits, zwelling in je bek, pijn in je ballen etc. etc.) Denk ook niet dat er veel mensen zijn die hier last van hebben hoor. Tuurlijk, de kans is er altijd om het te hebben, maar het wordt volgensmij wel verschrikkelijk opgeblazen. :wacko: 
Ik zou als ik jou was toch proberen om er 6 maanden (ik weet het, `t is lang) aan vast te zitten. Zo kun je echt zien of duta goed voor je is. Het is gewoon een sterker goedje dan fina en daar horen dus ook de wat zwaardere sheddings bij. <_< 
*Status 
Het ziet er allemaal SUPER uit. Zit sterk te twijfelen of je het nog wel als een NW2 mag beschouwen. Het is alleen wat dunnig momenteel.:blink: Maar als die korte haren eenmaal allemaal volgroeid zijn...

Verder wens ik jullie allemaal succes met jullie middelen..&#33; :lol: 

Peace. B)

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by pindakaas+18-10-2003, 23:19:45--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>QUOTE (pindakaas @ 18-10-2003, 23:19:45)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected], 22:40:05
>  <!--QuoteBegin--pindakaas
> 
> 
> _
> ...


Hoi Rene, 
Ik gebruik duta nu zo`n 10,5 maand. Ik heb tot nu toe geen negatieve bijwerkingen gehad (bijv. bitchtits, zwelling in je bek, pijn in je ballen etc. etc.) Denk ook niet dat er veel mensen zijn die hier last van hebben hoor. Tuurlijk, de kans is er altijd om het te hebben, maar het wordt volgensmij wel verschrikkelijk opgeblazen. :wacko: 
Ik zou als ik jou was toch proberen om er 6 maanden (ik weet het, `t is lang) aan vast te zitten. Zo kun je echt zien of duta goed voor je is. Het is gewoon een sterker goedje dan fina en daar horen dus ook de wat zwaardere sheddings bij. <_< 
*Status 
Het ziet er allemaal SUPER uit. Zit sterk te twijfelen of je het nog wel als een NW2 mag beschouwen. Het is alleen wat dunnig momenteel.:blink: Maar als die korte haren eenmaal allemaal volgroeid zijn...

Verder wens ik jullie allemaal succes met jullie middelen..&#33; :lol: 

Peace. B) [/b][/quote]

hoi pindakaas

bedankt voor je meal maar ik denk dat we er allemaal weer anders op reageeren op die middelen ik ben gestopt met duta nu weer aan de fina proscar 5mg ik ervaarde teveel bij werkingen jammer had het graag afgewacht maar ja slaap weer eenstuk beter voel me eigen beter jij kan er wel goed tegen zij je ik denk dat dat per mens verschilt 

als er mensen zijn die hetzelfde als mij hebben gehad met duta hoor ik dat graag 

groet aan deze kant 
rene

----------


## Marc Jacobs

Diegenen die na het gebruiken van propecia en duta ( blijf alsteblief van proscar af, oermiddel) haaruitval constateren mogen eigenlijk hopen dat ze bijna kaal worden want je haar zal dan teruggroeien als een jungle. Al het dunne en vieze haar wordt weggegooid en komt nieuw, gezond spul in de plaats. De inhammen kun je niks aan doen als ze al compleet weg zijn, dat is normaal. Trouwens, inhammen krijgt IEDEREEN, behalve vrouwen dan. 

Ik begin met propecia maandag maar misschien moet ik toch maar duta gaan gebruiken. Ben btw 18 jaar. 

Marc

----------

